# 1ère utilisation batterie



## McSly (9 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon powerbook et je voulais savoir s'il y a des choses à faire au niveau de la charge à la première utilisation? Doit-on le laisser sur secteur pendant qq heures?
Merci d'avance :love:


----------



## iDiot (9 Mai 2006)

Hello 

Veiller à faire une charge complète suivie d'une décharge complète (-> calibrage de la batterie).

Un peu de lecture ici.

Félicitation pour l'acquisition


----------



## McSly (9 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Veiller à faire une charge complète suivie d'une décharge complète (-> calibrage de la batterie).
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour ces conseils, et merci pour l'acquisition


----------



## iDiot (9 Mai 2006)

Au plaisir


----------

